# 5'er adapter for Gooseneck / Generator



## cowboyte80 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just installed an adapter for my gooseneck hitch.  I wanted to stay with the gooseneck due to the ability to turn the ball.  Less clutter in the bed.  Does anyone have any bad / good experiences with Adapters.  

I am a weekender camper with the occasional Bow Hunt.  Does anyone recomend a Generator for a 30amp 5'er.


----------



## hertig (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: 5'er adapter for Gooseneck / Generator

For quietness, you would be hard pressed to beat a Honda EU3000.  You may need to install an Easy Start kit in your A/C.  For quietness and portability, a pair of Honda EU2000s with the connection kit is popular.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: 5'er adapter for Gooseneck / Generator

If your trailer is new, you probably voided the frame warranty.  Goose adapters put extra stresses on the frames as they are being pulled from a different location.  I know Forest River, Keystone, Gulf Stream and some others will not honor frame problems if they find out about an adapter.


----------



## cowboyte80 (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: 5'er adapter for Gooseneck / Generator

How long does Keystone Honor a Frame Warranty.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: 5'er adapter for Gooseneck / Generator

Think it's for 1 year but not certain. Might want to beef up the front frame if you are out of warranty.  Not hard to do.


----------

